# Posting



## deer dance (Jan 21, 2009)

I joined the forum a few days ago and since, I've been unable to post on these forums.

(I'm not even sure if this will work)

I activated my account via email and have attempted to post several times.

And so far, no success.

Does anyone know how if there may be anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 22, 2009)

It does take a while for the system to accept and allow you to post. Time wise, I'd say about less than an hour, which is exactly the timing from your registration and this post. 

You are good to go - er post that is. All your posts should be showing.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 5, 2009)

All your post are belong to us.

--J. "For Great Justice!" D.


----------

